# General > Genealogy >  John Gerry and Christian mackay

## Scamp690

Researching my maternal  great great great grand parents John and Christian Gerry   ( nee MacKay ) Think he was born in Thurso 1809 and she was born 1830.  Their daughter was Mary- ann. Would like to know more. Can anyone help.?

----------


## Rosemary Skea

John and Christian were married in Thurso 22 May 1852.  You will find the family in the 1861 census in Thurso at ED2/page 17/ schedule 121. which you can search with FREECEN.

Rosemary

----------


## Scamp690

Thank you. I can't find anything further back from that. Trying to find out their parents have found a death certicates for John but can't find any for Christian.

----------


## Rosemary Skea

In the 1871 census it says that Christian was born in Tongue .  Found a Christian McKay born in Tongue 13/7/1831 to parents Alexander and Ann McKay.  Also a son James born 28/1/1835. 

When did John Gerry die ?   

Rosemary

----------


## Scamp690

We think john Gerry died in 1870. Can't find him or Christian in the 1871 census. Have found a death certificate for what we think is him but cant find any for christian. We think he had a previous marriage before Christian as have found out that they had 2 children before Mary Ann .  A son called George and another daughter called Catherine . It's on her birth certificate that it states that John had a boy and two girls all deceased to a previous marriage.

----------


## Tricia

May not be same GERRY family but I have a Margaret Gerry b c1805 Thurso married Arthur Sinclair b Reay. They had children  -  Thomas John Barbara William James  George Arthur between 1832 and 1847 - they may have had more.  Married they lived in Lyth Bower. 
My interest was son George who married Christina Bain  in 1870 in Bower.

----------


## Rosemary Skea

I checked the OPR for Thurso and George was born 9/9/1853 to parents John Gerry and Christian McKay and I would now presume that Catherine was also their daughter.   She is not registered in the OPR register as she was born after 1854. 

I found a John Gerry married to Mary Mackay in the 1841 and 1851 census  but this John was 40 years old in 1841 which was 9 years older than the other John.

Searching the 1871 census index came up with a Christian Mackay in Tongue, Sutherland - ref 056/00 004 006 - aged 40.   This would fit her age and if John had died prior to 1871, she may have returned to her home  village and reverted to her maiden name.  It is also possible that Christian would have married again  which will make it even more difficult to find her death certificate but unless she went overseas, it is there somewhere !  Keep searching.!!

Rosemary

----------


## Scamp690

Thanks folks. Have found Christian birth record. Father listed as William McKay. Mother is also called Christian maiden name may be gunn. Did wonder if Christian had remarried.

----------


## thirsaloon

What was John Gerry’s occupation if it’s who I think it is, then I might have some information for you. 


Also have some info on a James Gerry.

----------


## Scamp690

on the census it has him down as a shoemaker.

----------


## Ulric

My great grand father was James Gerry - if you have any info, I would love to hear it.  Or other Gerry's in Thurso.

----------

